# latest celebrity (that isn't Michael Jackson) death



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ed Mcmahon, Farrah, Michael and now Billy Mays...

http://www2.tbo.com/content/2009/ju...lly-mays-found-dead-tampa-home/news-breaking/

adding to the weirdness is that Mays was on the US Airways flight that blew the front tires on landing yesterday at TIA.

http://www2.tbo.com/content/2009/jun/28/na-jet-tires-blow-at-tia/


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Holy crap. No more Billy Mays?!?! Who's next, the Sham Wow guy???


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Sheesh... Billy Mays now?! OK, this is too much celebrity death all at once. It must be a plot by Iran, to distract us from what's going on over there. :buttkick:

BTW, what's the over/under on Patrick Swayze? I figured he'd be next for sure.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't forget David Carradine started all of this.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Interesting. I didn't know about Mays. It was a bad week to be famous. Is it wrong that I morn the passing of Billy Mays much more than that of MJ?


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

absolutely not


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kyle1337 said:


> Don't forget David Carradine started all of this.


Ok...bad _month_ then. He died June 3rd.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Is it wrong that I morn the passing of Billy Mays much more than that of MJ?





Kyle1337 said:


> absolutely not


:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Holy crap. No more Billy Mays?!?! Who's next, the Sham Wow guy???


Since you're the most famous on this site, don't get on an airplane Todd!! tumbleweed


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Dropping like flies, I tell ya! :numbchuck:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

It must be a bad week to be a nobody too. The obituaries in my local paper were 4 pages long today. Usually its only 2.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Is it wrong that I morn the passing of Billy Mays much more than that of MJ?





Kyle1337 said:


> absolutely not


Ditto. Mays seemed like a good guy. I enjoyed watching that show "Pitch Men" and liked watching his informertials because of his energy. I feel for his family. He had a three year old daughter.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I read in Billy's OB that he gave 300 bottles of oxi clean to the attendees at his wedding, funny as crap, he seemed like a good guy!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Interesting. I didn't know about Mays. It was a bad week to be famous. Is it wrong that I morn the passing of Billy Mays much more than that of MJ?


At first, he annoyed me.... but then he grew on me! I couldn't watch a show without seeing him yellin' about how I needed to buy something. "Billy Mays here..." OH YEAH! What's he sellin' now?!!!

Really, David Caradine died.... how'd that happen? just kidding!:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Since you're the most famous on this site, don't get on an airplane Todd!! tumbleweed


JS wins the forum celebrity contest, hands down. I'm just a nobody.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> At first, he annoyed me.... but then he grew on me! I couldn't watch a show without seeing him yellin' about how I needed to buy something. "Billy Mays here..." OH YEAH! What's he sellin' now?!!!


I've been enjoying Pitchmen, too. I agree he really seemed like a good guy. At first, I didn't like him either, but I got turned onto Oxyclean for cleaning sails on my sailboat. It really does work, gets stuff out that chlorine won't touch. OK, I'll stop the commercial. Anyway, a guy I listen to on the radio in the afternoons has a morning show and he has a lot of content on his site from this morning.
http://mj.979kissfm.com/pages/main/


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

R.i.p


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

Also dead in the last couple of days; Gail Storm ("My Little Margie" 50's TV show) and Fred Travolina (comedian/impressionist)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It would appear that Billy Mays made the easiest exit. He was succesfull but wasn't discraced beforehand and didn't go through a long period of suffering.

Way to go Billy 

tumbleweed


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

TOF said:


> It would appear that Billy Mays made the easiest exit. He was succesfull but wasn't discraced beforehand and didn't go through a long period of suffering.
> 
> Way to go Billy
> 
> tumbleweed


true. No skeletons crawling out of his closet, either.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> true. No skeletons crawling out of his closet, either.


I don't know about that. I heard he had a whole case of ShamWows! in the back of his closet.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Karl Malden dead at 97


Good actor, long life. Bye Karl!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm changing the title of this thread since MJ now has his own thread...

old: bad week to be famous

new: latest celebrity (that isn't Michael Jackson) death


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't forget Mr. Weaver, founder of the Weaver stance and encellent shooter, might not be mainstream famous but I think He died in June.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Karl Malden now thats a loss. Old school classic. General Bradley in Patton. 97 wow.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Karl Malden now thats a loss. Old school classic. General Bradley in Patton. 97 wow.


Just watched that once again last weekend... Great movie and a great actor.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*NO! its the Zorbeez*



James NM said:


> I don't know about that. I heard he had a whole case of ShamWows! in the back of his closet.


I was watching the tribute to him yesterday... he was one of the good guys.:smt023

https://www.buyzorbeez.com/spark/index.php?videoID=zorbeez&bufferTime=5

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice tribute to him at the funeral
http://mj.979kissfm.com/pages/mainfeed.html?feed=204719&article=5695410


----------

